# How to re-active windows 10 pro product key



## 122660 (Apr 1, 2017)

When windows 10 came out last year it was free to the public. So when I upgrade from windows 7 professional to windows 10 pro it came with a product key...I just recently change a motherboard, and now it tells me that I need to re-active windows product key...Do I need to buy another product key, can anybody help me

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU G1840 @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 8062 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 465 GB (367 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., B85M-E
Antivirus: Avast Antivirus, Enabled and Updated


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

You need Administrative privileges.
Open the *settings *-. *update and security*
Click "*Activation*."
If the next window says the product is not activated, click the "*Troubleshoot*" option
This is a new troubleshoot item, designed for this purpose.
You will see one option, applicable to your problem "*I changed hardware on this device recently*"
Enter your MS account details and "*sign in*." in the window.
I f you have been using a local account, you will need to use that password.
click "*nex*t"
Now you will be able to see a list of various devices you may have changed.
Select the motherboard and "*This is the device I'm using right now*" option
Click "*Activate*"


----------



## 122660 (Apr 1, 2017)

thx, but if I have a local account with no password, will it still work...


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

There is no obligation to use an MS account, so it should still work. But I am not certain regarding the lack of a password. Try it and see if leaving it blank will help.
I have a suspicion that the lack of a password will prohibit the operation, as it would leave the system wide open for stealing and abuse.


----------

